# My rating has been going down despite me improving everyday !



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

So i have around 120 right now. i started back in 2014 and i did about 70 rides then stopped. I used to make mistakes with directions and get nervous so i understand why pax would rate me low.

Now i started again 2 weeks ago with a rating of 4.79, i have been extremely friendly. my car is super clean and smells wonderful, i wait for pax wherever they are, help with their luggage if they have any, if they want to stop by a restaurant or a place I happily stop for them. After each day i expect my rating to go up. but what happens is my rating actually goes down !!

it has been steadily going down and today it shows 4.75, meaning i will be 4.7 when it goes lower, i am so tired of this. I try not to obsess about my rating, but when the pax see 4.7 it gives them more reason to low rate me too and they are gonna be like "oh he must be doing something wrong". 
damn.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Try giving your pax cash tips


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Try giving your pax cash tips


Wonderful idea. Might as well give them a massage and a foot rub.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Start rating customers lower.
Spread the joy !


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Start rating customers lower.
> Spread the joy !


I don't mind doing that. But literally almost all the time the pax are very happy about the ride and they thank me before they leave and all that. So I rate them 5 because I assume they would do the same. Never had a major problem with a pax.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Email lyft to remove unfairly rated trip


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

JTR said:


> Email lyft to remove unfairly rated trip


Well I don't know who rated me low anyway. No feedback. And Lyft obviously doesn't show rating for each pax. Which is done on purpose so we don't complain about it. Oh well


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats!

A high rating won't get you better rides or better pay. It's used to brainwash you and keep you in fear, that way you'll beat yourself up and try even harder to act like a trained seal whenever a passenger rates you poorly (through no fault of your own).

Don't ever get caught up in bad ratings, and take comfort in knowing that if you ever were terminated for ratings, you can dispute it, file for Unemployment (you might win), speak to the media, hire an attorney for wrongful termination, and fight the arbitration agreement. If all else fails, Lyft's settlement with its drivers might one day be moot because they can't enforce an arbitration agreement that violates federal law. Uber is dealing with that right now, and it has to do with PAGA. This, then, means that if all avenues "do fail" with Lyft, there might be an opening some day, and you might have a chance to get backpay for all of those hours when you earned "less than minimum wage," which you're about to experience.

Best of luck.

http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/What-s-next-for-Uber-drivers-lawsuit-9173534.p


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

So long as you have less than 250 rides or so, every single less-than-5 rating will bring your total down noticeably. Don't worry unless you're getting into the 4.6 range. Try different hours until ratings improve. Drunks tend not to rate at all, so try the day shift and see how that goes.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

JimS said:


> So long as you have less than 250 rides or so, every single less-than-5 rating will bring your total down noticeably. Don't worry unless you're getting into the 4.6 range. Try different hours until ratings improve. Drunks tend not to rate at all, so try the day shift and see how that goes.


Isn't my rating based on the last 100 rides though? 
I don't drive late anyway,, most of my hours are during the day, never had a drunk pax so far. I know 4.8 isn't that bad either. I guess I'll try not to worry about it.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Give more rides to replace your bad ratings. Don't be fooled by the community that lyft advertises. Don't talk unless they want to talk. It's easy to give 100 rides in a week.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

unPat said:


> Give more rides to replace your bad ratings. Don't be fooled by the community that lyft advertises. Don't talk unless they want to talk. It's easy to give 100 rides in a week.


Thanks, I know not all people like to talk, I'm not social either. Usually I just ask how their day is, from their response I can determine if they want to talk or not. If they try to have a conversation I go with it. Otherwise I keep it quiet as they wish.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> So i have around 120 right now. i started back in 2014 and i did about 70 rides then stopped. I used to make mistakes with directions and get nervous so i understand why pax would rate me low.
> 
> Now i started again 2 weeks ago with a rating of 4.79, i have been extremely friendly. my car is super clean and smells wonderful, i wait for pax wherever they are, help with their luggage if they have any, if they want to stop by a restaurant or a place I happily stop for them. After each day i expect my rating to go up. but what happens is my rating actually goes down !!
> 
> ...


Stop driving rich white people areas in a clean shiny car.

They hate that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JimS said:


> So long as you have less than 250 rides or so, every single less-than-5 rating will bring your total down noticeably. Don't worry unless you're getting into the 4.6 range. Try different hours until ratings improve. Drunks tend not to rate at all, so try the day shift and see how that goes.


Lyft. 100 rated ride rating cycle.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> So i have around 120 right now. i started back in 2014 and i did about 70 rides then stopped. I used to make mistakes with directions and get nervous so i understand why pax would rate me low.
> 
> Now i started again 2 weeks ago with a rating of 4.79, i have been extremely friendly. my car is super clean and smells wonderful, i wait for pax wherever they are, help with their luggage if they have any, if they want to stop by a restaurant or a place I happily stop for them. After each day i expect my rating to go up. but what happens is my rating actually goes down !!
> 
> ...


I honestly think you are "obsessing" too much over this.Are you sure you aren't still appearing to be nervous around the pax? You do know they can smell nervousness on you and may think they are in danger,right? You have to learn how to chill and calm your nerves.Just focus on safe driving and be courteous.That's all.If you have some music you like,besides heavy metal,play it to calm your nerves,do whatever you need to do to RELAX.It sounds like you are doing everything else right...just have fun,don't be so serious 
Btw I'm sure you can also look at the feedback email to see the areas you may need to work on.Stop prophesying failure or it will come to pass.You've got this!!!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Stop driving rich white people areas in a clean shiny car.
> 
> They hate that.


Or nice car in a poor neighborhood. They hate that too.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Try giving your pax cash tips


Lmao!!!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Congrats!
> 
> A high rating won't get you better rides or better pay. It's used to brainwash you and keep you in fear, that way you'll beat yourself up and try even harder to act like a trained seal whenever a passenger rates you poorly (through no fault of your own).
> 
> ...


That's the truth & mostly common sense but we're not here to read that. Tell him how he can improve his rating...

Maybe drop Karen Stein a line? She has great ideas on how to improve your rating.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> Is it possible for a rider not to rate like in uber? I thought they all must rate. Not sure


They have to rate the driver before they can order another lyft.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

unPat said:


> They have to rate the driver before they can order another lyft.


Ok that makes sense


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> That's the truth & mostly common sense but we're not here to read that. Tell him how he can improve his rating...
> 
> Maybe drop Karen Stein a line? She has great ideas on how to improve your rating.


It's pretty simple. Say hi, confirm their destination, ask if they have a preffered route/navigational preference, ask if they have a musical preference, ask how their day is going, and if they ask you back, say "good." If they ask follow-up questioms, keep talking. If they don't, stay quiet so they can focus on their miserable day. I did this for years and maintained a 4.98 rating 99% of the time.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> It's pretty simple. Say hi, confirm their destination, ask if they have a preffered route/navigational preference, ask if they have a musical preference, ask how their day is going, and if they ask you back, say "good." If they ask follow-up questioms, keep talking. If they don't, stay quiet so they can focus on their miserable day. I did this for years and maintained a 4.98 rating 99% of the time.


Thank you, usually I just ask how their day is going and if they keep talking I keep the conversation going. The route part is a good idea, I will start asking them that as I know some of them can be picky about the route. I don't really have music but I'll find some radio channels for each music genre I guess. in most of my rides the passengers don't give me the impression that they want to talk so I keep quiet. Some of them even answer with an attitude when I ask how their day is. But I guess it all depends on the area.

EDIT: btw your rating is pretty impressive, good job man lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lyfty said:


> So i have around 120 right now. i started back in 2014 and i did about 70 rides then stopped. I used to make mistakes with directions and get nervous so i understand why pax would rate me low.
> 
> Now i started again 2 weeks ago with a rating of 4.79, i have been extremely friendly. my car is super clean and smells wonderful, i wait for pax wherever they are, help with their luggage if they have any, if they want to stop by a restaurant or a place I happily stop for them. After each day i expect my rating to go up. but what happens is my rating actually goes down !!
> 
> ...


Let the unappreciative snowflakes WALK or TAKE A CAB for 4 times the money !


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Try giving your pax cash tips


It's definitely worth a try. If it's a $3.00 ride, be sure to give at least $5.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

I proudly present Joe for those, who worry much about their ratings!


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Stan07 said:


> I proudly present Joe for those, who worry much about their ratings!
> View attachment 91938


Lmao damn now that's a low rating... I wonder what Joe has been doing to get that rating XD


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

If I'm feeling frisky, I will pick up Joe and every time the rating is very accurate. Us drivers do a damn fine job of accurately rating. The lowest I have taken was a 2.0. She was an interesting case...I hold them to 4.6 if they are lower they get skipped off my phone.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

One thing I have noticed is the racial component. I cringe and sometimes pass up on Lyft because my rating is dangerously close to putting me off platform. It is sad that the racial component seems as present as it is. I treat everyone the same and some folks just have to complain. The passive aggressive ones who are great and then 1 star for no apparent reason. No explanation in the notes either. I have been returning the favor with the delayed rating. If you down rate a driver you should have to explain the why behind the rating. And I'm sure the options of he/she was "white/black/arab/muslim/didn't speak english...etc." won't be in the options offered.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

JJS said:


> One thing I have noticed is the racial component. I cringe and sometimes pass up on Lyft because my rating is dangerously close to putting me off platform. It is sad that the racial component seems as present as it is. I treat everyone the same and some folks just have to complain. The passive aggressive ones who are great and then 1 star for no apparent reason. No explanation in the notes either. I have been returning the favor with the delayed rating. If you down rate a driver you should have to explain the why behind the rating. And I'm sure the options of he/she was "white/black/arab/muslim/didn't speak english...etc." won't be in the options offered.


I just got a 1 star from someone the other day and I have no idea why. Nothing unusual about the ride... You're right about the passive aggressive behavior. My Lyft rating has been tanking, but Uber rating has been going up. It used to be the opposite with the lower Uber rating and almost perfect Lyft rating.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

In three weeks from 4.65 to 4.41 and I give everyone the same ride, 5* for every one.

NO MORE NICE GUY TO THESE INGRATES.


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

4-star General is a damned fine officer
4-star Hotel is a luxury vacation
4-star Restaurant is a gourmet meal
4-star Driver gets fired

Pax think 4 stars is pretty good.
Lyft disagrees.


----------



## le pelerin (Feb 1, 2016)

Brunch said:


> I just got a 1 star from someone the other day and I have no idea why. Nothing unusual about the ride... You're right about the passive aggressive behavior. My Lyft rating has been tanking, but Uber rating has been going up. It used to be the opposite with the lower Uber rating and almost perfect Lyft rating.


I'm convinced some customers think a 1 is good, look you're number 1. I've seen that on product ratings where people say only nice things about a product and then rate it a 1, mostly foreigners I think.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Dedicated to the OP. Keep getting stronger everyday bro.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I give most of my pax a happy ending before they get out of the car and ive noticed an uptick in 5 star ratings..... 

Who cares about the ratings just be yourself keep your car clean and drive itll get better if you do this full time itll be ok after the next 100 rides


----------



## AgentSmith (Aug 27, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> So i have around 120 right now. i started back in 2014 and i did about 70 rides then stopped. I used to make mistakes with directions and get nervous so i understand why pax would rate me low.
> 
> Now i started again 2 weeks ago with a rating of 4.79, i have been extremely friendly. my car is super clean and smells wonderful, i wait for pax wherever they are, help with their luggage if they have any, if they want to stop by a restaurant or a place I happily stop for them. After each day i expect my rating to go up. but what happens is my rating actually goes down !!
> 
> ...


Your ratings will fluctuate more than bitcoin trading. At 1000 rides I was 4.98, at 1300 went down to 4.73 and so on...don't sweat it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Big Wig !!! said:


> In three weeks from 4.65 to 4.41 and I give everyone the same ride, 5* for every one.
> 
> NO MORE NICE GUY TO THESE INGRATES.


I've fluctuated the spectrum between 4.60 and 4.93 a few times, but daaang.... it's been thousands and thousands of rides since I'd been as low as 4.4

How many rides have you done since falling below 4.6? Any threats to deactivate?

PS try getting in your back seat, passenger side....maybe theres something irrefutably wrong going on back there that you can't see from up front (puke or gum stuck to door handle, beer bottle in the seat pocket, condom wrapper poking up from under flootmat --- that kind of thing... been there before lol)


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I love silent rides, but they often result in a low rating. If pax or you arent talkative thats fine but in those cases I always try to start a pleasant 30sec conversation right before the ride ends, instead of ending during silence.

Also I find apologizing or accepting responsibility for mistakes, in a positive way helps a lot. I have jokingly said to some pax that during my first month of driving here that practically half my trips ended in an apology.

If they expect mistakes and none are made, 5 stars. You exceeded expectations.

If they expect *no* mistakes and none are made... Harder to predict how they will rate you. You met expectations, but did not exceed them.

And finally, regardless of if they expect mistakes or not, if you make one and own up to it I think that usually gets 5 stars too. Unless it results in them being late or negatively affected.. Blame it on something or someone else and you'll probably be low-rated.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Jennyma said:


> I think young Asian women give me the worst ratings. Whenever I used to drive around UCLA I would get a drop. I stay away from there and most colleges. Op colleges and young people give the worst ratings. Avoid them.
> 
> I'll only go to usc if I need shorties. No UCLA.


I know, sexist, racist and ageist but the young Asian women I drive usually smell nice.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

AgentSmith said:


> Your ratings will fluctuate more than bitcoin trading. At 1000 rides I was 4.98, at 1300 went down to 4.73 and so on...don't sweat it.


You do realize Lyft only uses the last 100 rides for ratings, right?


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't know why but my rating went from 4.4 to 4.7 in one week. It was dropping like a brick since NYE.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Am seriously considering quitting driving for Lyft. Have a 4.98 rating on Uber with over 3,000 rides, but think ratings are based on last 500. On Lyft I am now down to a 4.75 with 400ish rides. Am disgusted because I drive for both companies the same way. In my market, Lyft population is usually more financially challenged and the racial makeup of the riders is higher percentage of African Americans. Never decline pings and go into all neighborhoods and can tell drivers out there are refusing some of these neighborhoods as I get a ping from farther away when the Lyft rider app shows there are drivers closer to them that must be ignoring those requests or canceling after getting the request. Usually I don't take anything about 8 minutes but on a few slow mornings and if it was heading towards my home, I'd take the ride. 

The volumes are for 1 Lyft ride I get about 10 or 15 uber rides. Actually prefer Lyft as a company and only take Lyft when I am on vacation and riding. Clearly most of my pax are giving me 5 stars but most isn't good enough. The 15% or so that aren't are really dragging down my rating. Have reviewed the dashcam footage since some weeks I only get a handful of Lyft riders and nothing stands out in any way as problematic. It's baffling because the Lyft population is actually nicer to me during the ride than some of the uber folks. I hate to bring race into anything cause as a white male there's no way I can know what it's like to be discriminated against daily. But after scratching my head and looking at these stats, there appears to be a small minority within my minority population of riders who appear to be rating me low because of my race. It doesn't take a huge number of 4-star ratings to drag you down.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lyft advertises a more easygoing image.

If you pull the Uber-standard "shaddup and drive" (especially in a collared shirt) with more ghetto pax, some of em seem to interpret that as a PERSONAL reaction to them, that you're pokerfacin and hatin


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Lyft advertises a more easygoing image.
> 
> If you pull the Uber-standard "shaddup and drive" (especially in a collared shirt) with more ghetto pax, some of em seem to interpret that as a PERSONAL reaction to them, that you're pokerfacin and hatin


i hear ya but that's so opposite of me. When i started driving for Uber, I wore khakis and a nice shirt but after several months, felt like the pax cared more about the cleanliness of the car. So i really now drive in comfortable jeans and a polo type shirt. Maybe I am too talkative but if I am getting responses and questions as I talk from the pax, I assume they want to talk. Otherwise, I don't talk except the pleasantries of introducing myself at the beginnning and asking about temperature and such.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> i hear ya but that's so opposite of me. When i started driving for Uber, I wore khakis and a nice shirt but after several months, felt like the pax cared more about the cleanliness of the car. So i really now drive in comfortable jeans and a polo type shirt. Maybe I am too talkative but if I am getting responses and questions as I talk from the pax, I assume they want to talk. Otherwise, I don't talk except the pleasantries of introducing myself at the beginnning and asking about temperature and such.


Dont let em load luggage (unless your car is a POS on its way to the junkyard and you'd rather collect a few damage fees), but otherwise don't coddle em

Pax think a servile driver is a dumb n00b


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I am a bit annoyed as I did the one thing I know lowers ratings but I had a bill to pay. Went out dead Wednesday night and took everyone. I took line (got a tip from that) and went to usc just to keep moving, figured enough shorties would get me there.

Had no issues with anyone, no mistakes. Then on way to South Bay, I picked up several in Inglewood, Lemiert Park, and about half my pax for the day were black and the other half college student ages. I haven’t driven in about 3 weeks.

My rating dropped from 4.93 to 4.75. I don’t know if they are rating me low or they are just not giving ratings and my 5 starts are falling off and not being replaced. How does it work? Is it you last 100 rated rides or an average of last 100 rides rated or not?

So for now on I will definitely not be picking up at colleges or line and just not drive in some areas. Not worth it unless again desperate and need $$ then and there.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Not being rated won't impact your score, it's the last 500 rated trips. I guess you could argue that if they were going to give you 5-stars but didn't take the time, then yes, but how would you know. My uber rating has remained high but on Lyft it's dropping slowly and steadily because about 10% of my riders are giving me 4 starsy instead of 5.

You are right, I too have found the younger college crowd, you'll get more folks that won't give 5 stars and my ratings went up when I quit doing the friday and Saturday night college crowd.

And on Lyft, like I said the majority of my riders are African American and it's a small % of those that rate me low but because my volumes are not what Uber is, it's knocking me down. If I get to 4.6 or whatever it is and they deactivate me so be it. Mine is 4.78 now on Lyft but the average for drivers in my area is 4.80 so I am not far off from that. yet on Uber I am 4.98. It's crazy.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> I am a bit annoyed as I did the one thing I know lowers ratings but I had a bill to pay. Went out dead Wednesday night and took everyone. I took line (got a tip from that) and went to usc just to keep moving, figured enough shorties would get me there.
> 
> Had no issues with anyone, no mistakes. Then on way to South Bay, I picked up several in Inglewood, Lemiert Park, and about half my pax for the day were black and the other half college student ages. I haven't driven in about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Edited: I emailed Lyft and said what is going on, this dip took place after driving one day in about 3 weeks, I dropped off all my rides in about 5 mins, how could have messed up my rides to be rated so low, as there wasn't enough time to be shitty. No time to mess up Navigation, or speed or talk to much or not enough, etc. Car was clean. I asked Lyft whether it was a 1 or a bunch of 4s, told me that I had 2 low ratings this month and January, and one didn't leave a comment and the other was just one word that they didn't understand the area was being criticized, said they would be removed. This is lyft, if pax gives you 1* and can't leave a description of what you did wrong it's bullshit. I think if you query they will take them off, but they should automatically be discarded. If service was so terrible you are rating a 1, you need to explain why you gave that, if it's real it could be something worth getting that driver off the road, so to not do it means it's not real.

I also don't give low ratings unless the pax did something that is a real problem. I leave my personal issues at the door. Picked up a family of 3 from Denny's, teenaged boy arguing with is mother about why she left a tip, she responded when someone gives you service that is what you do. Of course no tip was left for me. But I'm not going to take it out on this woman, who seemed to have her hands full as it was, with her kids. I don't lower my rating if I don't get a tip, unless you make like you will give one to me directly and don't.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Two low ratings cannot drop you 18 points

That takes 4x 1* + 1x 3* minimum

Last 100 rated rides means that every star not given is worth -0.01... so -4 cents for 1*, -3 cents for 2*, -2 cents for 3*, -1 cent for 4*



Jennyma said:


> Edited: I emailed Lyft and said what is going on, this dip took place after driving one day in about 3 weeks, I dropped off all my rides in about 5 mins, how could have messed up my rides to be rated so low, as there wasn't enough time to be shitty. No time to mess up Navigation, or speed or talk to much or not enough, etc. Car was clean. I asked Lyft whether it was a 1 or a bunch of 4s, told me that I had 2 low ratings this month and January, and one didn't leave a comment and the other was just one word that they didn't understand the area was being criticized, said they would be removed. This is lyft, if pax gives you 1* and can't leave a description of what you did wrong it's bullshit. I think if you query they will take them off, but they should automatically be discarded. If service was so terrible you are rating a 1, you need to explain why you gave that, if it's real it could be something worth getting that driver off the road, so to not do it means it's not real.
> 
> I also don't give low ratings unless the pax did something that is a real problem. I leave my personal issues at the door. Picked up a family of 3 from Denny's, teenaged boy arguing with is mother about why she left a tip, she responded when someone gives you service that is what you do. Of course no tip was left for me. But I'm not going to take it out on this woman, who seemed to have her hands full as it was, with her kids. I don't lower my rating if I don't get a tip, unless you make like you will give one to me directly and don't.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> So i have around 120 right now. i started back in 2014 and i did about 70 rides then stopped. I used to make mistakes with directions and get nervous so i understand why pax would rate me low.
> 
> Now i started again 2 weeks ago with a rating of 4.79, i have been extremely friendly. my car is super clean and smells wonderful, i wait for pax wherever they are, help with their luggage if they have any, if they want to stop by a restaurant or a place I happily stop for them. After each day i expect my rating to go up. but what happens is my rating actually goes down !!
> 
> ...


Sometimes I don't think it's the pax, I think it is the company doing it. For months I always got the "Harsh Acceleration " and "Harsh Braking"....I tried so hard to do neither, but the reports stayed the same. So I just quit looking at it: Every time I am on the interstate, and I hit 80mph, my app lights up Red ....they never say anything about that though.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

KarmaKool said:


> Sometimes I don't think it's the pax, I think it is the company doing it. For months I always got the "Harsh Acceleration " and "Harsh Braking"....I tried so hard to do neither, but the reports stayed the same. So I just quit looking at it: Every time I am on the interstate, and I hit 80mph, my app lights up Red ....they never say anything about that though.


I definetely think LYFT is retailating for the ratings I give it's app. I mean it's bad. I took line, and while I was on the freeway about to fork onto another one it hits me with route changes, and it doesn't automatically do it I have to open it up and hit next, fiddling with the phone while I'm trying to drive. I gave it a 3, but for some reason, I keep seeing it again.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> I definetely think LYFT is retailating for the ratings I give it's app. I mean it's bad. I took line, and while I was on the freeway about to fork onto another one it hits me with route changes, and it doesn't automatically do it I have to open it up and hit next, fiddling with the phone while I'm trying to drive. I gave it a 3, but for some reason, I keep seeing it again.


Nah cant be that.

1) rate app experience at logoff thing = internal use, not for Google Play / Apple Store

2) ive had ratings go up after rating it 1 like 20 times in one day

Also....line is incompatible with Waze. You should know that by now.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Nah cant be that.
> 
> 1) rate app experience at logoff thing = internal use, not for Google Play / Apple Store
> 
> ...


I don't use Waze


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> I don't use Waze


Then how did you struggle with updating info in Lyft map???

If you run google maps it even gives you overlay turn arrows if you jump over to another screen, no reason whatsoever not to use the Lyft app up front with that


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> I don't mind doing that. But literally almost all the time the pax are very happy about the ride and they thank me before they leave and all that. So I rate them 5 because I assume they would do the same. Never had a major problem with a pax.


They are pretenders.Trust me, you won't be able to please everyone no matter how hard you try & the ones that seem to be the "most friendly",are usually the ones to make false allegations & judge you on every mistake, for a ride credit or free ride.Do your best, be watchful of anything that may lead to you being "reported" or rated low & leave a comment in the comment box with their "deserved rating", at the end of the ride.Screenshot it & send to Lyft at the end of your shift & they will throw out any negative ratings from those pax you mentioned.A stitch in time...



Lyfty said:


> Well I don't know who rated me low anyway. No feedback. And Lyft obviously doesn't show rating for each pax. Which is done on purpose so we don't complain about it. Oh well


Whenever you aren't sure who could have rated you low, tell Lyft you had pleasant experiences with everyone & don't understand what prompted the low rating.Ask for feedback so as to improve & usually they (Lyft) gives in & gives you a "courtesy" rating exclusion if pax left no comment,or a flimsy reason beyond your control.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Lyfty said:


> Isn't my rating based on the last 100 rides though?
> I don't drive late anyway,, most of my hours are during the day, never had a drunk pax so far. I know 4.8 isn't that bad either. I guess I'll try not to worry about it.


3 words: primetime, the ghetto, Entitlement


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> They are pretenders.Trust me, you won't be able to please everyone no matter how hard you try & the ones that seem to be the "most friendly",are usually the ones to make false allegations & judge you on every mistake, for a ride credit or free ride.Do your best, be watchful of anything that may lead to you being "reported" or rated low & leave a comment in the comment box with their "deserved rating", at the end of the ride.Screenshot it & send to Lyft at the end of your shift & they will throw out any negative ratings from those pax you mentioned.A stitch in time...
> 
> Whenever you aren't sure who could have rated you low, tell Lyft you had pleasant experiences with everyone & don't understand what prompted the low rating.Ask for feedback so as to improve & usually they (Lyft) gives in & gives you a "courtesy" rating exclusion if pax left no comment,or a flimsy reason beyond your control.


Yup, the SOLE way to tell you're not getting screwed over is a $20 cash tip on a good ride (or $10 on a shortie)


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Then how did you struggle with updating info in Lyft map???
> 
> If you run google maps it even gives you overlay turn arrows if you jump over to another screen, no reason whatsoever not to use the Lyft app up front with that


It's the jumping to the other screen and then having to press next that is unneccesary. I'm about to merge onto another freeway and it hasn't told me east/west or north/south YET, and then I have to toggle back for them to update my address, get the **** out of here. It's dangerous and that extra passenger is back before we even got onto the freeway. The line is idiotic in the way they make you do a reverse to pick up someone else, should be on the way.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Two low ratings cannot drop you 18 points
> 
> That takes 4x 1* + 1x 3* minimum
> 
> Last 100 rated rides means that every star not given is worth -0.01... so -4 cents for 1*, -3 cents for 2*, -2 cents for 3*, -1 cent for 4*


This is were I'm very confused. Because there were no other rides, between that day and a few weeks. They rating are changing when you drive no pax or there are bad ones coming in after a 24 hour period. Makes you wonder what they are doing and if they are manipulating things on their end.



Adieu said:


> Nah cant be that.
> 
> 1) rate app experience at logoff thing = internal use, not for Google Play / Apple Store
> 
> ...


Well that was a joke  about rating their app.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Well.... if those aren't vindictive CSRs messing about, which does occur (I've caught em messing about before --- once in my frustration I asked a particularly daft Lyft CSR "dude are you high or something?", and immediately saw myself suspended pending investigation into ME "being under influence")...


Maybe they're closing out fraudulent or banned accounts and deleting their ratings histories, rolling your last 100 rated trips back to old, previously overwritten ratings, both good and bad?

Although why they wouldn't just say so.... knowing Lyft support, they likely have no idea what is going on?


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Improving? How do you know you are improving? I was a 5.0 driver for long period. Why because it paid to be one as I made money mentoring new drivers. Now it does not pay. However Uber has introduced pax filter where pax can screen out drivers with low ratings. If you want high ratings you have to give more rides to balance out the dumb asses that rate every driver poorly. I was a 5.0 driver but when I cut back on driving my rating tanked.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Okay, I posted a bit about my drop in ratings and well the gig is over.

I did 9 rides in one day (wednesday) and I went to college campus, picked up line rides, and was in black neighborhoods. I explained earlier how my ratings dipped and how these demographics seem to cause it.

WRONG
Lyft old me that two low ratings I got were removed in Feb and Jan, one stating no reason and one not anything that linked to any area. I got the Friday break down and 7 pax gave me 5* and one 4 and below gave me a navigation flag, I am sure that was the college student who took line and it added a new pax when I was trying to exit and I had to hit next and missed the direction east or west of the exit, she was sitting up front and said no worries, you couldn't see it. I can't believe she gave less than a 4*.

So my ratings drop was so significant that I'm now convienced it is not pax ratings related at all. No 1 start by her could have had me fall over so far, impossible. Demographic not responsible, lyft is pulling something.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> Okay, I posted a bit about my drop in ratings and well the gig is over.
> 
> I did 9 rides in one day (wednesday) and I went to college campus, picked up line rides, and was in black neighborhoods. I explained earlier how my ratings dipped and how these demographics seem to cause it.
> 
> ...


Each star is 1 cent.... if you got only a 4* and 5's, your rating could AT WORST go down -0.01.... and would probably actually go up or stay the same

PS if you mean the "4* or less", that lists 1*s too... it's probably a 1*...still shouldn't drop you over -0.04 unless you got <100 lifetime rated rides


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Jennyma said:


> This is were I'm very confused. Because there were no other rides, between that day and a few weeks. They rating are changing when you drive no pax or there are bad ones coming in after a 24 hour period. Makes you wonder what they are doing and if they are manipulating things on their end.
> 
> Well that was a joke  about rating their app.


I agree I think they are using the rating drop to get rid of drivers when they want. My rating fell every single day for a month .01 . I'm now a 4.67 and I have done 1500 rides for lyft and was at a 4.96 in my 3rd year driving at the beginning. Ever since I started completely ignoring rides the shit started. Uber I'm a 4.87 and climbing and 100% on delivery. 2000+ rides with Uber.



Lyfty said:


> I don't mind doing that. But literally almost all the time the pax are very happy about the ride and they thank me before they leave and all that. So I rate them 5 because I assume they would do the same. Never had a major problem with a pax.


Same here bro. Some days I take only 1 lyft ride to see if it drops so I know who they were and sure shit it does.



Lyfty said:


> I don't mind doing that. But literally almost all the time the pax are very happy about the ride and they thank me before they leave and all that. So I rate them 5 because I assume they would do the same. Never had a major problem with a pax.


I'm saving my possible deactivation date for St Pattys



Stan07 said:


> I proudly present Joe for those, who worry much about their ratings!
> View attachment 91938


Lmmfao! The acceptance rating warning covers up the primetime amount to! They are screwing themselves. I don't take them if I can't see how much increase I'm getting. Sorry betty we can't find you a ride cause we don't show the driver you are willing to pay extra for the ride!


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

The acceptance rate warning is a joke. I sometimes get one even when I excepted many rides before it pops up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Big Wig !!! said:


> The acceptance rate warning is a joke. I sometimes get one even when I excepted many rides before it pops up.


Thats not a rating


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Thats not a rating


Don't even bother closing the warning they just want your fingers to accidently accept, new rides come in over the top of the acceptance warning.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ubernomics said:


> Don't even bother closing the warning they just want your fingers to accidently accept, new rides come in over the top of the acceptance warning.


However if you continuously get logged off for multiskips vs log on log off before it happens vs airplane out.... you get put on different pingage plans

Devious toxic company ...


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Adieu said:


> However if you continuously get logged off for multiskips vs log on log off before it happens vs airplane out.... you get put on different pingage plans
> 
> Devious toxic company ...


Is that a suspicion or a fact? If it is a fact where did you hear about it. I get pinged all night.


----------

